# Construction at the Point at Po'ipu



## Poobah (Mar 10, 2017)

Construction continues at the development in front of the Point. We are ocean-side in Bldg. 4 and yesterday could not really be in the unit it was so noisy. I think it was pretty much the same for Bldgs 3 and 6. They work from 7 AM to 6 PM.

Yesterday they were spreading what looks to be topsoil and digging a trench along the property line closest to the Point to install drain pipe. They are going to seed the area once they are done with the grading. I guess it will stay that way until any home construction begins.

You can pretty well see how this is going to shape up if homes (ever) get built. With lots priced at $3M I don't think it is going to sell very fast. It is clear that the lower units in buildings 3,4, and 6 will have no view other than the front of a house. Depending on the height of the homes any type of view  from the 2nd level is in jeapordy. There will be no view from the adult spa nor the lower units in Bldg 2. Again even the second level is in jeapordy.

I did not realize how close Bldg 6 was to the property line. Right now you can't get between Building 6 and the development. The lower units of Bldg 6 will look directly into a house.

I raised the question about the effect of all this on inventories and deeds. DRI is not taking any action until homes start to be built. Apparently there is no plan of action when the homes are built, but changing the deeds involves the State of Hawaii because they decide what the view is. The question in my mind is what are they going to do when, for instance, there are not enough OF units to satisfy the number of deeds for OF units.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 10, 2017)

Buy back or have a lottery for the views .. then rotate EVEN year YOU get a GREAT view; ODD year you meet the neighbors OR exchange out.

Just a thought ...


----------



## wilma (Mar 10, 2017)

So from april 1-dec 31 there is no construction allowed with their permit? Sounds miserable there and the future of the point at poipu looks bleak.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 10, 2017)

Poobah said:


> Apparently there is no plan of action when the homes are built, but changing the deeds involves the State of Hawaii because they decide what the view is. The question in my mind is what are they going to do when, for instance, there are not enough OF units to satisfy the number of deeds for OF units.


The view category for each unit are set forth in the documents associated with the original deeds.  So it makes sense that any change would involve the State of Hawaii.  

Certainly one possible course of action is to leave the deeds as is, then develop a system for meting out rooms that truly are OV to those with OV reservation rights.  Within the Club, DRI could increase the points values required for OF reservations.  I don't know enough about the rules governing the Collection to know if the same thing could be done within the trust.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 10, 2017)

http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...cle_8d385451-6491-5355-a0d6-9810d89e86c0.html


----------



## artringwald (Mar 11, 2017)

Poobah said:


> Construction continues at the development in front of the Point. We are ocean-side in Bldg. 4 and yesterday could not really be in the unit it was so noisy. I think it was pretty much the same for Bldgs 3 and 6. They work from 7 AM to 6 PM.



Going to post some pictures before you leave? It looks like the wall is going to go all the way around the development. It will block outsiders from entering the development, except through the entrance, but it will mean residents will have a long walk if they want to visit the shoreline.


----------



## wilma (Mar 11, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> *Buy back* ..
> 
> Just a thought ...




That's funny, Diamond Resorts buyback, haaahhh....


----------



## Poobah (Mar 11, 2017)

The only way to get to the beacon is to go into Bldg 6 and out the lower door and then walk the length of the development. More steps on the Fitbit!

Will try and get some pics today. Not much on the schedule until Cap't Andy's Sunset Sail this evening.

Blissfully quiet this morning; they aren't working today.

Paul


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 11, 2017)

What is the average ocean front lot sailing for in Hawaii ?


----------



## Poobah (Mar 13, 2017)

Here are some pictures I took yesterday. We walked up to the beacon and I took the pictures along the way. They are working today and it is noisy. We have a bulldozer spreading top soil and a steam shovel busting rock with his scoop and then scraping it out and loading it in a dump truck. We are in Bldg 4 and the work is going on at the corner of Bldg 3 closest to Bldg 4. Hopefully I can get the pictures to attach! Any way to attach more than one at a time?


----------



## Poobah (Mar 13, 2017)

Another picture.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Poobah (Mar 13, 2017)

Toward Makuhena.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 14, 2017)

Some good news: they removed the Tarp from the dust fence in front Bldgs 4 and 3 yesterday and took out the 2x4 supports that about mid-way up the framing.  Hopefully they plan to take out the framing real soon.

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## Poobah (Mar 16, 2017)

The walls of Jericho came tumbling down!


----------



## Poobah (Mar 16, 2017)

View attachment 3469 The walls of Jericho came tumbling down! A "for sale" sign went up today. Apparently they are willing to sell all 10 lots for $23M. I think the Inuit Indians want to take their money and run!
I am sure they are looking for another developer to step in and deal with marketing of the lots. 

They are startiing on the rock wall in front of Bldg 4, but that is not going to impact Bldg 4.  I am really interested to see how they build these walls. The stone masons that are doing them are really good.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 16, 2017)

Interesting when someone is posting the progress in real life.  

I really hope that your resort was kept in mind when the new developer got permits from the local Authorities.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2017)

iconnections said:


> Interesting when someone is posting the progress in real life.
> 
> I really hope that your resort was kept in mind when the new developer got permits from the local Authorities.


They do seem to be making an effort to be considerate. The size of the footprint for each house is restricted, and there's going to be public access parking.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2017)

Poobah said:


> View attachment 3469I am really interested to see how they build these walls. The stone masons that are doing them are really good.


When we were in Building 6, we really enjoyed watching them fit the rocks together to build the wall.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 23, 2017)

Things are starting to wind down on the construction. They removed the rock crusher today and most of the effort now seems to be building the rock wall and spreading the "top soil". They seem to be working shorter hours as well. Most of the big equipment effort now seems to be between Bldg 3 and Makuhena.

Talked to a realtor yesterday and she she feels it will be years before any part of this development will be built on. She said that over the past five years there are very few (3) multi-milllion real estate deals a year on the island and most of those are in Kukui'ula. The other is in resort areas like Princeville or down here in Po'ipu. Going to be awhile before we need to press the panic button.

What is interesting to me is that as we talked to people around the pool and the the hot tub, there are no DRI happy campers. All they do is complain about the ability to get what they want albeit they are Platinum. Several people said they got so frustrated with Gold they bought the points to get to Platinum and are still very frustrated. I am sure the issue is the inventories, and no one has ever explained it to them. The sale people certainly won't! The sales people have sold unrealistic expectations.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 26, 2017)

Poobah said:


> Construction continues at the development in front of the Point. We are ocean-side in Bldg. 4 and yesterday could not really be in the unit it was so noisy. I think it was pretty much the same for Bldgs 3 and 6. They work from 7 AM to 6 PM.
> 
> Yesterday they were spreading what looks to be topsoil and digging a trench along the property line closest to the Point to install drain pipe. They are going to seed the area once they are done with the grading. I guess it will stay that way until any home construction begins.
> 
> ...



Paul:  Why don't you face it.  The Point at Poipu has gone downhill ever since Diamond bought out Embassy.  Take your losses and buy someplace on Kauai that is fully developed.  One of the few wise decisions I made was unloading our oceanfront unit for a 50% loss over what we had originally paid.

Sterling


----------



## Poobah (Mar 26, 2017)

Kauai Kid said:


> Paul:  Why don't you face it.  The Point at Poipu has gone downhill ever since Diamond bought out Embassy.  Take your losses and buy someplace on Kauai that is fully developed.  One of the few wise decisions I made was unloading our oceanfront unit for a 50% loss over what we had originally paid.
> 
> Sterling


Sterling, that is a hard decision for us. We have been coming here for since 1998 and we have a lot of friends here on the staff, not to mention the people we have met that come here at the same time we do. It is pretty much our ohana.

Our feeling is that it is going to be years before this development is populated with homes. If for some reason lots start to sell and construction starts we would definitely move elsewhere.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Poobah (Mar 26, 2017)

Today we walked around the new development. You can now get between the wall and Bldg 6. They have constructed a 6-8 foot wide path makai side of the wall so it is an easy walk to view the sunset. There is even a wider path (almost a road) from the beacon up to Pe'e Rd.

(Had to take a break: just saw five breeches and a few Pec Slaps. It is a mom and her calf. I got them to stop, however, I brought my camera out!)

Anyway, looking at the grading they are far from graded lots. There are several large holding ponds along the retaining wall plus a very large one along Mahkeuna Resort side. I assume they are there to contain the runoff until the land is developed. If they get heavy rains before they seed and the grasses take hold, it could be a real mess. 

I am concluding that the plat is a pipe dream. There are not three lots in front of Bldg 6. They are just too narrow to build on. If you combined all three, a house could be built.

They have installed three beds of Nau Paka just to the right the right of the beacon along with some drip irrigation. There are valve boxes so I assume it all is on a timer. 

The real estate sign on the front is for a bulk sale; no indication of lots for sale.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## artringwald (Mar 26, 2017)

Poobah said:


> Sterling, that is a hard decision for us. We have been coming here for since 1998 and we have a lot of friends here on the staff, not to mention the people we have met that come here at the same time we do. It is pretty much our ohana.
> 
> Our feeling is that it is going to be years before this development is populated with homes. If for some reason lots start to sell and construction starts we would definitely move elsewhere.
> 
> ...


We feel the same way. We'd still love the place and the people. When we drive up, it's like coming home. I thought things were going downhill when Embassy/Sunterra was running it, and have been improving since DRI took over. The landscaping looks better, the grill stations are great, wi-fi works better, and the electronics are up to date. The furniture is nothing special, and the kitchen cabinets are overdue for an update, but if was a condo I owned, I'm not sure I'd want to spend the money for improvements. I think Jamie does a great job with the budget the HOA gives her. I do miss her weekly owner's meetings. I wish they'd start them up again.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 27, 2017)

Art, She has started have the meetings again. I went to one the Wednesday after we arrived. She has canceled a couple, but it turned out she had to be at the Maui property.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Poobah (Apr 1, 2017)

On our way home. Layover in Seattle before going on to MSP.

Yesterday I chatted with the fellow who owns the company that is doing all the site prep work. The heavy earth moving was completed yesterday, as required. However they will be working on the site for the next couple of months. They need to put in the water main and seed the entire area. There are finishing touches on the lava rock walls needed. They clean them up and then spray them with a black stain (who knew!) to give then the color you see on most of the lava rock walls.

He confirmed that what I thought that they have constructed storm water retention ponds to control run off. This means there will be some major earth moving when the lots are sold and the houses start to go up.

One surprising thing he said is that there will be no hook-up to city sanitary sewer. Each home will have its own septic system. This is hard to believe since the sanitary sewer system is right there. I would have thought that the county would have required it, given that the properties are right on the ocean.

He also said the lots are not on the market yet. CBRE is looking for a bulk buyer for the property.

Paul


----------



## artringwald (Apr 1, 2017)

Poobah said:


> One surprising thing he said is that there will be no hook-up to city sanitary sewer. Each home will have its own septic system. This is hard to believe since the sanitary sewer system is right there. I would have thought that the county would have required it, given that the properties are right on the ocean.


I recently had a discussion with DW wondering how they would get the sewer system output from the lot on the bottom of the hill to the connection on the top of the hill. I guessed that they'd have to use a septic system, because we all know what never rolls uphill. 
Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 1, 2017)

artringwald said:


> I recently had a discussion with DW wondering how they would get the sewer system output from the lot on the bottom of the hill to the connection on the top of the hill. I guessed that they'd have to use a septic system, because we all know what never rolls uphill.
> Thanks for all the updates!


Actually Art, "sewage pumps" are used all the time for that purpose (pumping "s" uphill. It's not nice when they fail, but it is pretty old and stable technology.  They work fine unless someone flushes a thick chunk of metal, bone or plastic.  

Like others, I am surprised that they were allowed to use a septic system.  Perhaps the lava is porous enough that it will filter it.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 3, 2017)

Did the owner give you any idea and how expensive it is to build a septic system?


----------



## Poobah (Apr 7, 2017)

I didn't ask the fellow from CBRE what a septic system would cost. I suspect the Inuit's didn't want to pay to have the sewer line installed and got the Council to approve septic. With all the County budget discussions that were going on while we were there I am afraid the County is being "flexible" on what developments it approves in quest for the tax dollar. I am not sure this is well advised and am somewhat pessimistic about the financial future of the island. I somehow feel the developers are painting this rosy financial picture and the revenue these up-scale developments will generate, but the picture is blurry at best.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 23, 2019)

this is an old thread  2017   

  this there any more recent news?


----------



## Poobah (Jan 23, 2019)

All is quiet, I guess since nothing has been posted since we got back two years ago that all is quiet behind the Great Wall of Po'ipu. The feeling was it was going to be years before any development would begin. Apparently the Inuits don't want to develop it, they want someone to just buy the property from them so they can take their money and run. I suspect that might be a while too.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 23, 2019)

I'll be there Saturday. I'll post some pictures when I can. I thought I was the only one calling it Great Wall of Po'ipu.


----------



## Poobah (Jan 23, 2019)

Art, the Great Wall of Po'ipu is a great term.  Maybe I got it from you. Look forward to some pictures as we are not there until March. I used the term at Jamie's meeting last year and she looked at me like "What?". I will be at the HOA Meeting and plan to ask about the development if Jamie doesn't address it.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 27, 2019)

And maybe I got Great Wall of Po'ipu from you. Ain't nothing going on here except maybe for some trees they planted since last year.


----------



## Poobah (Jan 27, 2019)

Art, Thanks for the pictures. Good to know that nothing is going on. See that the irrigation pipes are still in place, but some of the grasses look a little stressed.  From the sky it looks like you are having nice weather. They are still saying snow this afternoon  and more tonight.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 27, 2019)

I think I heard but can't remember where that the Developer that put in the Wall, Streets, utilities is trying to off load the whole Development in one piece. For whatever reason they no longer want to be involved in selling it by building lots or in building the houses.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 27, 2019)

They found a project team to sell it:

https://makahuenaestates.com/

Last I heard, they were asking $20M for all 10 lots.


----------



## Poobah (Jan 27, 2019)

The for profit corporation that represents the Inuit Indians of Alaska is trying to unload the whole thing.  They acquired the point in a land swap for land that was needed for the Alaskan Pipe Line, but they have had to plunk money into it to get it ready for development so they are in a negative cash position  and don't want to wait around to recoup there investment. They want to take the money and run.​


----------



## Poobah (Jan 27, 2019)

Art, That sounds about right. I didn't know what the number was but heard it was around $20M. If the broker in the announcement is a change from the original, maybe this is an indicator that they are having trouble finding a buyer. If we have  bit of a recession they are never going to find a buyer; look at what happened to Kuku'iula and how slow that has been to develop. You can buy a home there for less that it will cost you to buy a lot at Makahuena Estates.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 27, 2019)

Back in March 2008, protesters tried to halt the construction of a new mall in Koloa full of high end, glass and stainless steel stores. The stock market crashed later that year, and the financing for the store fell through, but not until they cut down most of the monkey-pod trees.


----------



## Poobah (Jan 28, 2019)

Art, I remember that fiasco. My mother always claimed there was a special corner of Hell for land developers like these!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 28, 2019)

As it turns out, the Great Wall of Po'ipu is a very nice place to watch the sunrise or look for whales. It's also nice at night to have a place to hold onto while gazing up at the stars.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 28, 2019)

That sunset looks very nice.


----------



## Poobah (Jan 28, 2019)

Big glad you aren't here. Got slammed last night with snow :5 1/2" in B'ville. Went out this morning and the blower wouldn't start! Have a Mai Tai for me!!!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks to our Ring doorbell, I can sit on the lanai, drink a mai tai, and watch a video of someone else shoveling our sidewalk.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 28, 2019)

artringwald said:


> Thanks to our Ring doorbell, I can sit on the lanai, drink a mai tai, and watch a video of someone else shoveling our sidewalk.



Thanks for the reminder of why I left MN.  Living in WA now, I consider that we get just enough ice, slush, and snow to make me feel as if I've had a real winter, in contrast to the years I spent in California.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 29, 2019)

I've got a Ring doorbell too.  Aren't they great?


----------

